# Better Way to Mark Stumps



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Someone mentioned using PVC pipe as a marker for stumps recently, and I saw a good example of one on the water today. I did not get the coorinates because I towed it to a nearby area that has more stumps and where people generally avoid. It does look like a safe way to mark stumps, the nails are in the stump which would already cause damage, and the PVC pipe would bend or break if hit. Kudos to this type of marking. The other stump shown is actually a floater too, but it was so massive that even 175 hp with a 4 blade 16' diameter prop had some problems. So I tied a jug to it, which I understand will be promptly stolen. 

WBF


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

PVC with nails or lag screws seems like a good idea......

-LP


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

I went out yesterday to "scout" around. In my short four years on Lake Livingston I have never seen so many stumps (bumped a few in the past) and observed a few markers (rebar driven into the stump with marker on top). Now that I have seen the amount of stumps (never knew there were so many...and in places I've driven over countless times!) and the markers, I am really concerned about the long term effects they will have. As the lake refills and time and storms pass what will happen to these markers, will they bend, twist, or what? I like the idea of marking...just not sure what the best method would be...something durable and flexible enough to stand the test of time (and not to take my prop out).


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Reel Time and I marked a few last week; marking the shortest route between their house and mine. We tied some jugs, but most of them we drilled straight down into the top of the stump and inserted pvc into the holes. They are tight enough that we had to hammer the pvc in and should be there a while.


----------



## FishBird (Jun 25, 2005)

that sounds like a great idea K - D


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That one at the top looks like it could impale a Jet Flea once the lake comes up. One emerg room visit coming up.


----------



## jtford25 (Apr 17, 2006)

How were you drilling into these stumps? Paddle bit? Cup saw?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Cordless drill and paddle bit


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for marking them and the pvc with the paddle bit sounds like one heck of an idea.

Matt


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Just plain Hat's Off to all of you here with the insight to protect others as well as yourselves!!

If I can ever get away to LL or Conroe the Drill and a couple Bits will be in the boat for sure!!

Great idea!

swamp


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I really like the paddle bit and cordless drill. I'll have to get a bigger tackle box.


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey WBF, your floaters are now down by the dam. I suspected they were the ones you mentioned. Looked up your post to see, and yup, both are marked like your picture with the jug... impressed me they made it down that far without getting hung up on something... anyone know if the TRA should be called and warned so they dont mess with the gates? They're probably a couple hundred yards north from the dam, about a third of the way west of the gates...

Anybody else seen 'em?


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

anybody want to mark the stumps in my area?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I about hit a floater yesterday between PI and the hump. About 12" showing above water. Bird sitting on it saved me. I had nothing to mark it with. I was thing about a bleach or Tide soap bottle filled with "crazy foam" and tied to the stump with 6' -7' of poly rope might work.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Blankenship said they watch the floaters at the dam. Sort of a log spotting dawn patrol.
Anything that looks like a problem they tow over behind the head quarters and drag out.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Davoh said:


> Hey WBF, your floaters are now down by the dam. I suspected they were the ones you mentioned. Looked up your post to see, and yup, both are marked like your picture with the jug... impressed me they made it down that far without getting hung up on something... anyone know if the TRA should be called and warned so they dont mess with the gates? They're probably a couple hundred yards north from the dam, about a third of the way west of the gates...
> 
> Anybody else seen 'em?


Did the jugs say: "Stump! Don't steal jug!" ?
If so they were mine.

When visiting the TRA at the dam years ago, they told me logs were not as bad as I would have thought because the water flows below the gates about 30 feet down from the surface.


----------

